# Prop question



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

So , I have a 2002 19’ Cape Horn off shore. Bought it recently and got motor running . When taking it out for first time the boat does not want to get out of the hole . And sits at wot 4K rpms and still isn’t out of the hole . When feathering the throttle and getting weight in bow the boat will plane out but then goes to 5300-5600 rpms at wot . Any suggestions on prop . I could not locate a size or pitch on current one so! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard.
It sounds like a sprung hub, you may need to take it to a prop shop for repairs.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes I’d agree with the spun hub. However if your looking at purchasing a new prop one would have to know which motor you are running as well. Many online stores that sell props use a tool that you can put in information like your boat size and motor and it will pair up the best prop roughly.


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok wow , never heard of spun hub, the motor is a 2001 Honda 130 4 stroke bf130a to be exact! Thank you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reaper1928 said:


> So , I have a 2002 19’ Cape Horn off shore. Bought it recently and got motor running . When taking it out for first time the boat does not want to get out of the hole . And sits at wot 4K rpms and still isn’t out of the hole . When feathering the throttle and getting weight in bow the boat will plane out but then goes to 5300-5600 rpms at wot . Any suggestions on prop . I could not locate a size or pitch on current one so!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats not a prop or hub problem if it was you rpms would go to high and never get the boat on plane sounds like a weak cylinder/cracked head / block or fuel problem


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

OP states wot to 4000 rpm then has to feather throttle(motor is weak) to get boat on plane then once boat is on plane load is reduced from motor therefore it will achieve over 5000 rpm if hub was spun the engine under a load would slip the hub and over rev the engine


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm assuming you have the motor trimmed in the down position to come out of the hole.....


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea if I push throttle the boat does not want to plan and pushes threw water and is around 4000 , when I feather the throttle or have the family go to front of the boat it does plane out . After it gets up on plane it climbs to or around 6000 wot. Not sure if this is confusing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

Big E Nuff said:


> I'm assuming you have the motor trimmed in the down position to come out of the hole.....


Yes sir all the way down , sorry should have put that in the description 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I would at this point, check and see if your trailer isn't still attached under your boat!!!!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reaper1928 said:


> Yes sir all the way down , sorry should have put that in the description
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Man I hate it for you boats are a pain in the butt run it on muffs pull plug wires one at a time then injector plugs one at a time that will narrow alot if all that checks then your gona have to have some tools I hope this will find the problem and its cheap. Just so you know those older Honda engines are known for head and block problems as they get older Im pretty good on outboards if I can help I will. And it does have good fresh gas?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Sometimes the size of the prop is molded into the hub area either behind the nut or possibly behind the thrust washer


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Having the wrong prop would not shock me a bit.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

It would me if his numbers are correct. If the prop had to much pitch to cause the bogging problem at 4000 he would not be able to reach the close to 6000 rpm mark at wot. And i'm not sure about this part but a 130 hp motor on a 19 foot cape horn should not have that problem with any pitch prop that would fit it unless the boat is overload or full of water


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> It would me if his numbers are correct. If the prop had to much pitch to cause the bogging problem at 4000 he would not be able to reach the close to 6000 rpm mark at wot. And i'm not sure about this part but a 130 hp motor on a 19 foot cape horn should not have that problem with any pitch prop that would fit it unless the boat is overload or full of water


That's why I said, check and see if the trailer is still under the boat....


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

Big E Nuff said:


> I think I would at this point, check and see if your trailer isn't still attached under your boat!!!!!!


Really! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

jwilson1978 said:


> Man I hate it for you boats are a pain in the butt run it on muffs pull plug wires one at a time then injector plugs one at a time that will narrow alot if all that checks then your gona have to have some tools I hope this will find the problem and its cheap. Just so you know those older Honda engines are known for head and block problems as they get older Im pretty good on outboards if I can help I will. And it does have good fresh gas?


From the top , new plugs , fuel 65gals to be exact and that’s after getting all old fuel out. Had pensacola fuel injection clean injectors. New fuel pump , foot oil and water pump . Cleared all fuel lines and flushed motor as well as new thermostat! 
No water in oil or issues like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

jwilson1978 said:


> It would me if his numbers are correct. If the prop had to much pitch to cause the bogging problem at 4000 he would not be able to reach the close to 6000 rpm mark at wot. And i'm not sure about this part but a 130 hp motor on a 19 foot cape horn should not have that problem with any pitch prop that would fit it unless the boat is overload or full of water


I would think so as well . Hull is clean ,not any water in Bildge.
Previous owner had a hydrofoil on it I took off , I was told not to have one so ! Should have known this would be an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

murfpcola said:


> Sometimes the size of the prop is molded into the hub area either behind the nut or possibly behind the thrust washer


I am going to take the prop off tonight and see what I got ty sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Reaper1928 said:


> From the top , new plugs , fuel 65gals to be exact and that’s after getting all old fuel out. Had pensacola fuel injection clean injectors. New fuel pump , foot oil and water pump . Cleared all fuel lines and flushed motor as well as new thermostat!
> No water in oil or issues like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK if I can help with anything let me know I know of a few things to check after knowing all that


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Reaper1928 said:


> Really!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not really, just being a smart ass cause things aren't adding up..🧐


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You don't have a spun Hub....You have a HP problem.


> the motor is a 2001 Honda 130 4 stroke bf130a to be exact!


Customer of mine had same setup. He went and filled tank. Then had 2 adults and 3 kids on the boat. It was a PIG! Will not get out of it's own way.....150Hp on those boats is bare min. and they perform well with a 200Hp.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How about the trim when you trim the motor down there is a bar that stops the trim. Check to see if the bar is in the correct hole to allow engine to trim all the way down.


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

sealark said:


> How about the trim when you trim the motor down there is a bar that stops the trim. Check to see if the bar is in the correct hole to allow engine to trim all the way down.


So it was on the 2nd to last hole toward the stern! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper1928 (Apr 18, 2015)

Update ! 
I went by Posner marine and prop shop spoke to berry! Nice guy , “in short “ Berry said” it’s your motor not your prop, motor is to low in water” say what ! 
Posner said the planer needs to be no more then an inch above the meal so 
So got home ,lower motor and put a level under the hull and sure enough to high and 2nd hole out of 4 at the top. 
So a buddy help me loosen bolts and move two hole higher on transom , a little 5200 and wire wheel threads on bolts got back together less then an hour! 
Got home put the ears on it to let it run ! Wouldn’t not start ! Acts like the starter has no power .
So I am running that down , jumped to starter solenoid, it starts ! Go back to Posner today and get a solenoid , Replace the solenoid tonight jumped up and went to start , still won’t start ! This is aggravating! 
So until I figure this out I will not be able to test to see if moving two holes helped ! 
Thanks for the help! I hope to get to fish before cool season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

